# The new and very identifiable chevy "tick"



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

More of an issue of curiosity than an actual problem. I'm sure most of you have heard it, cruzes and the new 14 silverados have it for certain, can't speak too much for other models but I know for a fact the two I mentioned do. A not very annoying but definately audible "ticking" noise at idle. I can start any cruze or 14+ silverado on the lot at the dealership I work for and hear it every time so Im assuming its a noise thats suppose to be there. My question is why? What causes it? A technician told me it was a noise the injectors make, its always been there on direct injection engines its just more noticable on ones that are this quiet at idle. Anyone else have any light to shed on the subject?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My 328i did this and my Accord does this as well... I wondered but it must be some belt

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No Dawg it's the Toasters in yer engine compartment !

Actually too many variables to discern . Injectors to anything with bearings .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

it is probably the injectors, they are pretty noisy on the Cruze


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Injector tick......because the cycle is longer on a cold engine, they tend to be more pronounced at startup but will always be audible to some degree.
The injector pintle is lifted by an electromagnet in the injector body......when the power is cut to the injector, so it can close, it makes an audible snap as the pintle drops back onto its seat.

Some engines, due to the mass around the injector, are louder, some quieter but all do it.

Rob


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Robby said:


> Injector tick......because the cycle is longer on a cold engine, they tend to be more pronounced at startup but will always be audible to some degree.
> The injector pintle is lifted by an electromagnet in the injector body......when the power is cut to the injector, so it can close, it makes an audible snap as the pintle drops back onto its seat.
> 
> Some engines, due to the mass around the injector, are louder, some quieter but all do it.
> ...


You da man rob. Thanks

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

And direct injection engines (Silverado, 3.6 V6, 2.5 I4, Accord, etc) are even louder! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

